# Air Wrench which one does what?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for an air wrench to go with an air compressor and tank I have (sealey).

Which would be best?

I have seen single twin and hammer?

Any Advice welcome please?

TM


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What's it use going to be ?

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Machines*

Hello Loddy,

Thanks for the reply.

It is for undoing large nuts and bolts on machines and some wheel bolts/studs on cars and light trucks (inc the motorhome).

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*maybe*

Something like this?

What is so good about this?

Do I need hammer for wheel studs?

TM


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

You'll need quite a high capacity compressor, and large diameter air line (10mm+) to run an air gun suitable for freeing and tightening wheel nuts on your motorhome.
Check out the CFM needed to run your chosen gun before you buy, they need a lot of pressure behind them to work with any efficiency.

I use a 100 ltr, 14 cfm compressor and 10mm internal diameter hose to run a small airgun.
Most compressor figures for output are quoted at a low pressure, your airgun may require 90 psi, at which pressure the compressor won't be able to deliver as much air to the tank.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: maybe*



teemyob said:
 

> Something like this?
> 
> What is so good about this?
> 
> ...


Forget the first one, cheap, nasty and underpowered. Note the size of the sockets supplied with it.

The second one is nearer the mark and should be fine for the average motorhome. You can see by the technical description of Nm power.

Your air compressor should go to the correct air pressure but that pressure will drop quickly if the receiver (tank) is not big enough. You could always get round this by adding an additional receiver to increase storage capacity.

If you do Boot sales, Markets etc., keep your eye open for the proper impact sockets. They are much tougher than normal ones.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*capacity*

the capacity of my compressor / air is

2hp
air displacement 6.8cfm 192.5l/m
max free air delivery 4.6cfm 130.3 l/m
tank capacity 24ltr
max pressure 116psi 8 bar

Thanks for the replies.

TM


----------

